# agression bit me for the first time



## my_germyshepi (Apr 14, 2015)

So my family have a male German Shepherd had him since a little pup hes already 4yrs old he's a very gentle dog but today was the first time he showed any type of aggression but i guess it all started since we got a female dog berly 3 weeks ago. She is around like 1yr old and ever since she came my male has been all up trying to do the deed with her he would not leave her alone and of course the female dog gets frustrated and wont let him so they start barking at each other and he will still try to get to her. Berly few days ago we had been trying to separate him from her but he gets very energetic about wanting to go to her he gets very strong and than starts growling at us and today when we wouldn't let him go to her he bit my brother in the hand. So my question is Why is he acting like that? Is it cuz of the female dog, if it is why? and What can we do to make him stop trying to have sex with the female dog? My brother is so angry about him that he doesn't want the dog anymore. 
Thank You for taking the time reading this.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Is he fixed? Your brother wants to get rid of him from one incident in 4 years? That seems drastic.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Geez. From the sounds of the situation, the incident is entirely your brother's fault. He brought a new dog into the situation. When his male started getting frisky, instead of increasing obedience and exercise and separating them until he had control back, it sounds like he's just let them run together. Which has increased frustration in the male not only because he's being denied by the female, but also because it sounds like he isn't being taught to calm down and ignore the female but instead being forcibly removed. Intact dogs of the opposite sex can coexist but your brother needs to actually put work and effort into maintaining peace.

Your brother either needs to step up and put in the work that is needed to maintain control of two (what sounds like) intact dogs, sterilize his male, or rehome the dog to someone that can actually handle it and stop getting dogs he can't handle.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

If the female has been spayed already you may want to have her checked for a urinary tract infection.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I like what Pax is saying....especially regarding increasing the obedience. Rules of conduct need to be established....I'd start with the instigator on a 6 foot lead and prong perhaps...start from square one..dog starts acting up, you have control and a moment to make the necessary correction, I'd use a verbal command before correcting so the dog will have an opportunity to correct per your command in the future...maybe use some extended down/stays as well when the dog acts up, while the other dog is free to roam. Let the dogs interact..step in the moment it gets to a point where you know where the behavior is headed and correct appropriately. Graduate to a long line and stay on top of it, while allowing the dog more range.

Bottom line to me is...there needs to be a "sheriff" who calls the shots...and currently it sounds like the dog is wearing the badge.


SuperG


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nigel said:


> If the female has been spayed already you may want to have her checked for a urinary tract infection.


Just to add, when our spayed female came down with a uti our intact male was constantly trying to mount her. Once we got the infection cleared up he stopped.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

After getting the health checked of the female, step up the training of the two dogs. Do not favor any of them. How old is your brother? Do you live with your family? What are the dynamics? Who decide to add the female? Is she fixed? I would ignore your brother's temper tantrum and start working with both dogs asap and hire a trainer to come to your home to unravel the dynamics, but only when both dogs are declared healthy. There is plenty of good advice here on the forum. Also check out Nothing in Life Is Free (NILIF). Read: "Feeling Outnumbered?" from McConnell about the multiple dog house hold. 
If, after a few weeks of trying, your family decides they cannot live with the two of them together they should consider giving up the female and contact a good GSD rescue.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

wolfy dog;6766481 step up the training of the two dogs. Do not favor any of them. [/QUOTE said:


> I am curious as to your reasoning behind this....not looking to argue....just learn. It would seem to me that the bitch is just acting as provoked and not the one who is initiating this behavior. I do not have much experience at dealing with this situation, what little I do have is from a situation where 3 regular visiting dogs caused my bitch to be the instigator...the other three dogs were civil, mine was the jackass. I strictly worked on my dog as I described and broke the behavior....basically by teaching my dog it was unacceptable behavior to be as rough and the queen of my backyard. The biggest conflict was between my bitch and the visiting bitch..both intact as well...which usually is good chemistry for less than relaxed behavior at times.
> 
> The behavior described by the OP has occurred with my girl and the visiting male, when my bitch is in heat...the male is neutered but still gives a try or two at mounting her...the firing back of my bitch was predictable as she was at a stage in her heat where she wasn't prime...so I didn't consider it a foul...it was short lived as the neutered male got the message.
> 
> SuperG


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

SuperG: the reason for not favoring one dog is that it can give that dog too much "ego".
Many new dogs get favored just because we feel sorry for the newbie when the resident dog stands its ground. My view is that I am the one deciding who does what, where and when. I am not saying that the OPs dog does that though. But training them both to be compliant works as their focus goes to their owner and less to each other.
In the past it was taught to us to favor the more dominant dog. Well, that resulted in MR.1 turning into a bully. So I changed that practice as I learned more and it worked instantly.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> SuperG: the reason for not favoring one dog is that it can give that dog too much "ego".
> Many new dogs get favored just because we feel sorry for the newbie when the resident dog stands its ground. My view is that I am the one deciding who does what, where and when. I am not saying that the OPs dog does that though. But training them both to be compliant works as their focus goes to their owner and less to each other.
> In the past it was taught to us to favor the more dominant dog. Well, that resulted in MR.1 turning into a bully. So I changed that practice as I learned more and it worked instantly.


I have to laugh at myself for asking originally but your reply bolsters my approach as I learn more and more about dog training. I have yet to see a downside of additional training and obedience....it may happen...hasn't to me. The more I work with my dog...many other problems have disappeared and one is lessening..even if most were not significant. Your mention of "ego" and the impartiality you employ makes sense as well.

I have never been a multi dog owner...just the experience listed previously...so I only thought it proper to educate my dog rather than all of them....would not be the same if they were all my responsibility. But I can say...if one of my dogs bit me...there would be a defining moment.

Time spent with a dog(s) training and engaging makes a world of difference beyond the obvious moment.


SuperG


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if u try to seperate a male from breeding a female dog the nicest dog can turn vicious


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

That what your dog does to your new female - is not the urge to mate with her. These bodily movements, which are sexual in appearance, ,are the way to tell the other dog who is the boss. Boss is normally at the top, so, that's why your dog is topping her. If your second dog was a younger male - your 4ys old would do absolutely the same. And, he would continue until he would be sure that newcomer wouldn't threaten his position in the family. 
I believe, you have been bitten just by accident. He expected aggression from her, and you've got in the way.
Feed them both out of your hand more often having them sitting infront of you but quite apart. It would help him to understand that she is a member of the pack. Also, when going out - let him be the first after you. While walking - walk ahead together with him, your wife with female should be behind. Never let her on bed or your sofa - that alone, if happened, could have cause his agressive behaviour.


----------

